# Roadmaster Skylark Thread



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

I want to see some Roadmaster Skylarks. The Skylark was Roadmaster's cantilever middleweight with a chromed frame. From the catalogs, it looks like it was introduced in 1962 and was produced through 1966. Besides being cool looking bikes, this may help me figure out the mid-'60's AMF serials. From 1958 AMF started putting the serial number on the left drop-out, and the model numbers in the catalogs all start with a letter determined by the year - 1959 = "J", 1960 = "K", 1961 = "L" and 1962 = "M". And the serial numbers used in a particular year start with the same letter as the model numbers, but in 1963 the pattern changes. Instead of "N", the model numbers start  with "P", then "R" in 1964, "T" in 1965 and "U" in 1966. For the serial numbers, the letter is followed by a 6 digit number, which would allow production of 999,999 bikes before you needed to add a digit or change the letter. I'm guessing that in 1962 AMF produced more than a million bikes and instead of adding another digit, they just started using more than one letter in a year. So there may be bikes with serial numbers beginning with "M" _and_ "N" in 1962, then they skipped "O" and started 1963 with "P" serials. But it's only a guess, because I haven't seen enough '60's AMF bikes to know for sure. So let's see some cool bikes and maybe solve a mystery while we're at it!

The Skylark for 1962:


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

The 1963 Skylark (notice the jewels in the chain ring!) :


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

1964:


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

1965:


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

And the last year, 1966:


----------



## Oilit (Sep 30, 2022)

And here's one in the metal, @chiller662's bike (for sale), but he doesn't show the serial. 1963?









						Sold - 1962 Roadmaster Skylark | Archive (sold)
					

Update 10/7/2022 sold     For your consideration I have my 1962 Roadmaster Skylark all chrome bicycle. I have only decided to list this due to switching over to 40s and 50s bikes. The overall condition is I would say a 8 out of 10 due to some paint fading on chain guard,little surface rust...




					thecabe.com


----------



## chiller662 (Oct 1, 2022)

Oilit said:


> And here's one in the metal, @chiller662's bike (for sale), but he doesn't show the serial. 1963?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hope this helps I didn't think to post the serial due to roadmasters lack of book keeping lol


----------



## Oilit (Oct 1, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> View attachment 1704534
> 
> Hope this helps I didn't think to post the serial due to roadmasters lack of book keeping lol



Thanks for the picture! They weren't much on publishing their numbers, but it looks like they were still following the system they started in the mid-'50's, making your bike 1962. I wasn't sure because your bike has the later seat, but we already know AMF was pretty flexible on the details.


----------



## chiller662 (Oct 1, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Thanks for the picture! They weren't much on publishing their numbers, but it looks like they were still following the system they started in the mid-'50's, making your bike 1962. I wasn't sure because your bike has the later seat, but we already know AMF was pretty flexible on the details.



True and It may have been parts from two different bikes as well lol


----------



## Oilit (Oct 6, 2022)

Searching this site, I found a couple more Skylarks. @Starnger posted a women's 1962 in this thread:









						1962 AMF Roadmaster Skylark | Middleweight Bicycles
					

Hello! I have recently acquired a very nice condition ladies Roadmaster that i am building for a friend of mine. It is especially remarkable because i live in Europe and found this bike in the Netherlands, and not for too much money. Here is the photo from the ad, the bike is missing the...




					thecabe.com
				




And @Caddis posted one for sale, the fork's been replaced and the chain guard has lost it's decal, but otherwise looks original. The serial no. isn't shown, but from the jeweled chain ring, maybe 1963?

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/amf-roadmaster-1960s.212268/


----------



## chiller662 (Oct 6, 2022)

I saw @Caddis one alittle while ago. And harleyboy will probably be the new owner of mine once pay pal desided to work.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 7, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> I saw @Caddis one alittle while ago. And harleyboy will probably be the new owner of mine once pay pal desided to work.



I saw your comment on the one that @Caddis listed. He had it as "a '60's Roadmaster", probably because the decal was gone, so you naming it is the only reason it came up. Did you see the serial number by any chance?


----------



## chiller662 (Oct 7, 2022)

Oilit said:


> I saw your comment on the one that @Caddis listed. He had it as "a '60's Roadmaster", probably because the decal was gone, so you naming it is the only reason it came up. Did you see the serial number by any chance?



I did not unfortunately


----------



## Oilit (Oct 7, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> I did not unfortunately



Well, we've tagged him enough, maybe he'll notice and post it for our benefit.


----------



## chiller662 (Oct 7, 2022)

I messages him to see if he either knows the serial or has a picture .


----------



## chiller662 (Oct 7, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Well, we've tagged him enough, maybe he'll notice and post it for our benefit.



@Caddis sent me this he still has it as of rite now.


----------



## Oilit (Oct 7, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> @Caddis sent me this he still has it as of rite now.View attachment 1708079



Thank you! That answers one question, they did use "N" serial numbers after all. One more piece of the puzzle!


----------



## chiller662 (Oct 7, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Thank you! That answers one question, they did use "N" serial numbers after all. One more piece of the puzzle!



What is the significance of the n just a new sequence or change of manufacturing plant?


----------



## Oilit (Oct 7, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> What is the significance of the n just a new sequence or change of manufacturing plant?



I'm guessing it's just a new sequence. But they did open a new plant in Olney, IL and the sources I've found on-line date that to 1962, so maybe "M" was 1962 in Little Rock and "N" was for 1962 bikes made in Olney. Some of the later badges mention Olney IL along with Little Rock, but the badges I've seen from this period only mention Little Rock. But I've only seen a few, so that's nothing definite.









						Lost Illinois Manufacturing
					

In 1962, AMF (the American Machine and Foundry Company) employed 755 Illinois residents, 450 of whom worked at their bicycle factory in Olney, Illinois making their famous 'Roadmaster' line of bikes...




					www.facebook.com


----------



## chiller662 (Oct 7, 2022)

Oilit said:


> I'm guessing it's just a new sequence. But they did open a new plant in Olney, IL and the sources I've found on-line date that to 1962, so maybe "M" was 1962 in Little Rock and "N" was for 1962 bikes made in Olney. Some of the later badges mention Olney IL along with Little Rock, but the badges I've seen from this period only mention Little Rock. But I've only seen a few, so that's nothing definite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put the word out on Facebook to see if anyone owns one and if the can send me a picture and serial if so


----------



## Oilit (Dec 8, 2022)

Here's another that was posted in 2020. At the time I didn't recognize the model, and since the owner didn't know the model either, the decal on the chainguard must be gone. He doesn't show the chainguard side but says the serial is M23629, so probably another 1962.









						Help Identifying Little Rock Roadmaster | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Hello Bike People,  Thanks you in advance for looking at this thread/post.  I have a Little Rock (badge) Roadmaster that i need help identifying the year and value.  Bike was restored about 25 years ago. From there, it was displayed and then moved to the garage to languish with the others. Think...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 10, 2022)

The current cwc/amf list starts with G in '57. I have one, green cap on the fork, "I" serial. No other parts with it besides the chain and seat post.


----------



## chiller662 (Dec 10, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The current cwc/amf list starts with G in '57. I have one, green cap on the fork, "I" serial. No other parts with it besides the chain and seat post.



Do you have any pictures


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 10, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> Do you have any pictures



Sorry, no.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 11, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The current cwc/amf list starts with G in '57. I have one, green cap on the fork, "I" serial. No other parts with it besides the chain and seat post.



That's surprising. AMF seems to have skipped "I" on the late '50's bikes, going from "H" in 1958 to "J" in 1959 and I've always assumed they were following Schwinn's example to avoid confusion between "I" and "1". This is on the left drop-out?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 11, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The current cwc/amf list starts with G in '57. I have one, green cap on the fork, "I" serial. No other parts with it besides the chain and seat post.



Looking back at the catalogs, it looks like the blue/green "Flamboyant Turquoise" was only for the first two years on the men's bikes, 1962 and 1963. In 1964 they went to Flamboyant Red. Is yours a men's frame?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 12, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Looking back at the catalogs, it looks like the blue/green "Flamboyant Turquoise" was only for the first two years on the men's bikes, 1962 and 1963. In 1964 they went to Flamboyant Red. Is yours a men's frame?



Yes, it's a men's. Could be a bad stamp, unless it's a '1', and missing the letter entirely! And yes, it's on the left dropout.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 12, 2022)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Yes, it's a men's. Could be a bad stamp, unless it's a '1', and missing the letter entirely! And yes, it's on the left dropout.



That's what I'm guessing. Looking at some of their other serials, poor stamps and missing figures weren't unknown for AMF.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 12, 2022)

Here's another one that was posted back in 2017 by @jungleterry, it's been modified with an earlier chain guard and a Murray sprung fork, but it made a unique and cool bike. And other than the fork and chainguard it could be original. A "P" serial would make it 1963 and it has the jeweled chain ring, but the tank, seat and rack are red, not turquoise. Your guess is as good as mine.









						Super cool Roadmaster middleweight | Middleweight Bicycles
					

This is a very cool roadmaster wonder if they made a girls version of this one . Let me know if  anyone has information on this bike and or the girls version . Thank you so much Terry and Tammy




					thecabe.com


----------



## chiller662 (Dec 12, 2022)

Oilit said:


> Here's another one that was posted back in 2017 by @jungleterry, it's been modified with an earlier chain guard and a Murray sprung fork, but it made a unique and cool bike. And other than the fork and chainguard it could be original. A "P" serial would make it 1963 and it has the jeweled chain ring, but the tank, seat and rack are red, not turquoise. Your guess is as good as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The chain guard looks like the one on my sixty's jet pilot nicer than mine mind you lol


----------



## chiller662 (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Oilit (Dec 12, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> View attachment 1750335



In the catalogs that chainguard only shows up in '60 and '61. In the '62 catalog all the older chainguards had disappeared, and the style that was on your Skylark was used on every bike, with various paint and graphics.


----------



## chiller662 (Dec 12, 2022)

Oilit said:


> In the catalogs that chainguard only shows up in '60 and '61. In the '62 catalog all the older chainguards had disappeared, and the style that was on your Skylark was used on every bike, with various paint and graphics.



That sucks why would they go to a more basic one just to save cost


----------



## Oilit (Dec 12, 2022)

chiller662 said:


> That sucks why would they go to a more basic one just to save cost



That's the only reason I can see. I get the impression that AMF was always looking for ways to save a buck, and it got worse as time went on.


----------

